# How can I trace my horses parents?



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello
I didn't really know where to put this.. I have a 15.3hh irish draught crossed with something lighter but I don't really know. I think she's around 13 or 14 but I'm really have no idea (I haven't looked at her teeth yet) anyway I've looked in her passport (done in 2003) and it has no birthdate, parents or registerd name. Her last owners think she came over from Ireland in 2003. She has a freezmark but we haven't been given the papers so I don't know if they'd be any help.
Is there any way I can find out who her parents are? Also is there anyway I can trace her history? 
644412_10151105256553096_561349112_n | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I image her freeze brand is registered somewhere if you can figure out where that brand came from perhaps her original breeders may be able to tell you her lineage. But its harder to know anything with registration papers. Though your on the other side of the pond to me so I don't know if they do things differently where your from.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

The freezemark was done by her last owners and they don't have much information on her except she's trained for dressage


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

You have very little chance at all if the last owners did her passport and freeze mark of ever tracing her parentage. The Passport requirement didn't come into force until 2003/2004 so she wouldn't have had one prior to that
A lot of horses in the UK are bred as a 'type' and not for breed classes so registering them with a society seems like a waste of money to a lot of breeders as it makes no difference to what can be done with them.
Did the last owners buy her from a sale or from a dealer? 
Dealers are notoriously bad at keeping records but an auctioneers might be more helpful if she was sold through a reputable one that keeps records to that far back


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

U can try to get a history of owners. Ask the ppl u got her from where they got her, and contact them. U may be able to find the original breeder, or at least some more info on her


----------

